# Farmall Tractor: What are the possibilities?



## bluemule31 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've got my eyes on a 1945 Farmall H............I'm new to tractors and am wondering what are its capabilities/possibilities? I'm guessing that it couldn't operate a 4' tiller behind it? I'm really ignorant of what kind of implements can be used with it. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

A 1945 Farmall H stock condition doesnt have a 3pt hitch, though 3rd party companies offered kits over the years to add a 3 point hitch, and some owners fabbed their own kit. It also doesnt have live pto. You push the clutch, the tractor stops moving and the pto stops. No live hydraulics, you push the clutch, hydraulics dont work. An aftermarket hydraulic pump can be added to front of engine and plumbed in to give live hydraulics. More $$$. Also probably not geared well speedwise for use of a rototiller. Stock it came with narrow front end, though again there were kits to convert it to wide front and some people fabbed their own kit by buying a wide front from some other tractor and grafting it on. One guy I knew long ago grafted on a beam type truck axle to replace narrow front on his.

What an H would do ok now is what it could do ok for the small farmer that owned it in 1945. For example it can pull a trailer type 2-14 moldboard plow with either a cam type mechanical lift to raise and lower the plow or trailer plow that uses a remote hydraulic cylinder to raise and lower the plow. It will pull a smallish trailer type disk harrow that uses a remote hydraulic cylinder to raise and lower. It can be used with a sickle type hay mower. They were good hay mowing tractor on small farm of that era. It can be used with a 5 ft trailer type brush hog IF you use an over riding pto clutch between tractor pto and the pto driveshaft on the mower. Without the over riding clutch the centrifugal momentum of the brush hog blade/ will push the tractor. Remember this tractor doesnt have live pto. H's were used with belly mount 2 row cultivator, again raised and lowered with remote hydraulic cylinder. It wasnt a powerful tractor, but quite rugged design as was its big brother the Farmall M. And there were Super H and Super M versions. And utility tractor W versions.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Good for plowing, some mowing, cultivation (can attach tool bar to belly or behind), it is a 20hp tractor so you can't pull much behind it. There are "farmall" forums out there that can probably help you with more specific information. 

FYI Amazon sells the repair manual. (you prob need it)
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0872881016/tractordata-20


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

The above posts and check out this site and links on it.

http://www.farmall-h.com/


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

HermitJohn gives a good summary of the H. It would have enough power for a 4ft tiller, but would not be suitable because of other factors such as no live-pto, no 3-pt. The H was a good tractor for its purpose in its day. But, if I wanted a tractor for a small acerage today, I would look elsewhere and find something with live pto, 3-pt, wide front end, and a loader bucket.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I grew up on a farmall. Just about 3 years ago I purchased a Massey T35 (gas) with 3 point hitch and I can do a whole lot more with it then I can even imagine doing with the old farmall. My advice is to go with a tractor with a 3 point hitch. You can find lots of 3 point attachments very reasonable too.


----------



## bluemule31 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the above information........this is what I was wanting to find out..............it's not really what I am looking for in a tractor.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I have been suggesting the Allis-Chalmers WD-45 with a wide front end and a there point hitch conversion. Has live hydraulics, too.

geo


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

idigbeets said:


> it is a 20hp tractor so you can't pull much behind it.


People do need to realize this 20hp isnt the same as a modern day lawn mower with 20hp. The H claimed drawbar 20hp, but actually was tested "Drawbar (tested): 24.17 hp" plus this was a torquey 4 cylinder engine turning low rpm, around 1500rpm, not some little one or two cylinder aluminum lawnmower engine turning 3600rpm. Thats why most farmers back then didnt talk horsepower, they talked how big of a plow the tractor could pull in local conditions. 

Growing up, Dad had a Super M and Grandpa had a Super H. Very rugged tractor design, take lot abuse. I'd much rather have a Super H than say a Ford 8N. And yes I'd fab my own 3pt hitch if I had an H. Most smaller equipment is 3pt anymore. But these are antiques, most people would be much happier with a 1960s era or newer 35hp utility tractor. H/L range, live pto, live hydraulics, wide front, power steering, low center of gravity utility tractor design. However the newer tractors can also be much more expensive to repair.... Always a catch. 

And you look at any tractor remember new rear tires are EXPENSIVE. You want good rear tires on the tractor when you buy it or very bargain price on the tractor to allow for replacement of tires. The antique row crop tractors usually used narrow 38 inch rear tires. Nothing modern uses narrow 38 inch tires. Any used tires are going to be ancient, brittle, and dry rotted, so new will be only choice, though some people try to make modern wide 38's fit which makes rear of tractor sit higher. Looks weird and these tractors didnt have a real slow gear to begin with and were low horsepower so turning bigger diameter tires is more difficult....


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

How about the Int. 300 or 350 Utility? 28 inch tires, I think, as well as the WD45, or Oliver 55, too?

geo


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

Ford 8n or 9n maybe......


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

Most tractors this age will be too fast for a tiller, even with some of the available add on transmissions to slow ground speed the pro peed was reduced as well as the ptos run off the transmission in many of these. You dont need a live pto my yanmar wa built to run a tiller and it has a non live pto just live hydraulics. 


You can pick up a nice Yanmar for what some collector tractors bring now. I use my Farmall cub for some light play plowing for tradition but mainly use it for cultivation.


----------

